# 2013 Audax plans



## Noodley (28 Sep 2012)

Anyone got round to making any 2013 plans yet?

After a few years of "retirement" I have decided to give it another go, so have entered a few events, just to make sure I go out and ride over winter and have something to focus on.


----------



## Baggy (28 Sep 2012)

No plans as such, my first 2013 event will be in a couple of weeks, followed by the Dartmoor Devil 100k super grimpeur  to test out my formerly poorly knee. Overall I'd like to ride some more 200k events to build up my confidence and then try a 300k if I can find a reasonably flat one.


----------



## Baggy (28 Sep 2012)

PS, you're not the one who has already entered the Kernow and South West, are you?


----------



## Scoosh (28 Sep 2012)

Baggy said:


> PS, you're not the one who has already entered the Kernow and South West, are you?


Nah - he'll have entered The Snow Roads again !


----------



## Dan_h (28 Sep 2012)

Planning on getting started on building some mileage in the next couple of weeks being as the new season for points begins on Monday.... LEL is the obvious one for 2013 I guess!


----------



## Noodley (28 Sep 2012)

I have not entered K&SW, although I do have "unfinished business"...as I had it down to ride in the year I 'retired' but I am trying to keep my rides as local as I can..which will include the snow roads (entry submitted)...I just hope I can remember the route


----------



## Ian H (29 Sep 2012)

Just the usual.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2012)

Assuming that I get my good health back, I would like to do the mega-hilly local events Spring Into The Dales and Season Of Mists in sub 6 hour times again. I would also like to complete a few hilly local 200s in sub 10 hour times.


----------



## tubbycyclist (29 Sep 2012)

Definitely planning for an SR and mulling over beginning an RRTY in attempt to keep the winter riding on the go. LEL next summer is the plan.. but that is still a way off.


----------



## middleagecyclist (29 Sep 2012)

Baggy said:


> No plans as such, my first 2013 event will be in a couple of weeks


 


Dan_h said:


> Planning on getting started on building some mileage in the next couple of weeks being as the new season for points begins on Monday....


Just getting into the Audax scene so could easily be wrong but I thought the Audax year went from 1 November to 31 October?

Anyway, my plans are for a DIY 300km ride in the next couple of months, as many 200km rides as I can do after Christmas leading up to the Llanfairpwllgwyngyll gogerychwyrndrobwll llantysiliogogogoch 400 in May and the 3 Coast 600 in June to complete an SR before the LEL.

That's the _plans_ anyway!


----------



## Steve H (29 Sep 2012)

middleagecyclist said:


> Just getting into the Audax scene so could easily be wrong but I thought the Audax year went from 1 November to 31 October?


 
Yes - I believe you are right.

No specific audax targets for me yet for 2013. However I do intend to ride quite a few audax rides in 2013 - partly as training rides and partly just to get to ride different routes in different parts of the country.

I want to try and ride around 4000 miles next year, would like to ride at least one 100km ride per month and I'm hoping to ride the coast to coast ride in a day in June. I intend to use a number of audax rides to help me train and achieve these goals.

I like Colin J's goals above about riding the two Hebden Bridge rides within certain times. Think I may jump on that bandwagon as well!!


----------



## Ian H (29 Sep 2012)

The seasons are changing. This year is only eleven months and ends tomorrow. Henceforth the Audax UK season will run October to September.


----------



## Noodley (29 Sep 2012)

yeh, as Ian says, the "audax year" has now changed...it used to start in November but that changes this year. I think it has something to do with timing of the AGM but I was not fully paying attention to the reason.

Anyway, I have a 160km event tomorrow so it'll mark the end of this years audax year. And the start of my unretirement.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2012)

Steve H said:


> I like Colin J's goals above about riding the two Hebden Bridge rides within certain times. Think I may jump on that bandwagon as well!!


My sub 6 hour target for those is realistic. I found my SITD brevet card from 5 or 6 years ago and my time was about 6-15, but I had called in at home to drop my bike off, have a wash, get changed and then stroll round to the finish.

In 2006, I rode to Halifax, did the lumpy Other Fleet Moss Randonee (200) in 10 hours and then rode home afterwards so I know my '200' targets are realistic too. 

I am sure that you could manage those kind of times if you were doing about 4,000 miles a year.


----------



## middleagecyclist (29 Sep 2012)

Ian H said:


> The seasons are changing. This year is only eleven months and ends tomorrow. Henceforth the Audax UK season will run October to September.


Good to know. I might do my 300km DIY ride in October then!


----------



## Baggy (29 Sep 2012)

Steve H said:


> I want to try and ride around 4000 miles next year, would like to ride at least one 100km ride per month and I'm hoping to ride the coast to coast ride in a day in June. I intend to use a number of audax rides to help me train and achieve these goals.
> 
> I like Colin J's goals above about riding the two Hebden Bridge rides within certain times. Think I may jump on that bandwagon as well!!


 
Last winter I cut down on my commuting and started getting out for at least two 80k+ rides a month as well as one longer evening ride in the week (I quite like riding in the dark). It seems to have really helped in terms of distance fitness so hopefully your approach will work well.

Having looked at Audax and general ride times from 2006/07, my average speed has reduced as my weight has increased...and coupled with injury started out last year's "season" with fairly low confidence in both my physical and mental abilities in comparison to the past, but now have a bit more confidence to push myself again.


----------



## oldfatfool (29 Sep 2012)

SOM next Sunday, if the weather holds and HB isn't under water. Keep toying with the idea of LEL but a lot depends on work and wether I get to France again next year


----------



## vorsprung (29 Sep 2012)

The mentalistic "Wessex SR" series rides are on next year. They all start in Dorset

There's a 200/300/400/600 and they look a bit difficult to me. Although I am tempted to have a crack at the "Hardboiled 300" which starts at 2am. More details here on the Wessex SR series
The only other ride I've pencilled in for next year is the K&SW 600. No Baggy I haven't sent IanH a form yet 

In other audax news, I am probably not going to do the Elenith 300km next year. This used to be a favourite but the old start from Kidderminster has been changed. It's just a bit further for me to travel and just a bit tougher a ride. John Hamilton the new organiser does some great stuff from Shrewsbury though. The ride is now called Yr Elenydd

I'll be helping/organising/driving a car at the National 400km on the 15th of June. Normally I do a 400km event on this date but this year there is a different-but-similar event. The reason it's different is the exact event I do can't be scaled to 100 entrants. The National 400 does follow a similar route but it has a different start time.

Don't think I will be doing Madrid-Gijon-Madrid or London-Edinburgh-London next year, but never say never


----------



## Ian H (29 Sep 2012)

Did I mention the new 600 on the 13th July next year? It starts from Leighton Buzzard.


----------



## PpPete (29 Sep 2012)

Vorsprung's National 400 is a definite maybe.
Would like to do the BCM again.
Both as preparation for LEL


----------



## Banjo (29 Sep 2012)

I only have one definite goal in the 2012/2013 Audax year whiuch is to complete a 200 in October which will be the final month of my RRTY attempt. My only other plan is to definitely not do a 200 in November so as to break the chain. (If I do do a 200 in November I wont hand the brevet in so it wont be counted.)

Good Luck to everyone whatever Audax challenges you set yourselves.


----------



## vernon (30 Sep 2012)

New season's ambitions:

5AAA points
5 x 200km rides
500km Randonneur award
500km Brevet award
1000km Brevet award
2000km Brevet award


----------



## DCLane (1 Oct 2012)

I'd like to have a proper go next year - I did one 120k in Feb but nothing since.

The experience probably shunted me more towards sportives, but I'm always up for another try. It'll be Saturday events mostly though.


----------



## mcshroom (1 Oct 2012)

DCLane said:


> I'd like to have a proper go next year - I did one 120k in Feb but nothing since.
> 
> The experience probably shunted me more towards sportives, but I'm always up for another try. It'll be Saturday events mostly though.



That sounds like the mini North West Passage. From the reports I've heard (I've DNSed it once but never ridden) that's not a typical audax and spends a lot of time on main roads.


----------



## Ian H (1 Oct 2012)

mcshroom said:


> That sounds like the mini North West Passage. From the reports I've heard (I've DNSed it once but never ridden) that's not a typical audax and spends a lot of time on main roads.


It's a typical old-school audax event.


----------



## DCLane (1 Oct 2012)

It was. Also, I'd not properly set things up; I used the new bike without any real test rides, a rack which wasn't properly secured and I hadn't really looked at the directions. The weather, failure of the rack after 5 miles, a fall and then a puncture put me off.

A week later and the Evans Leeds sportive went well - so I've probably stuck to these for that reason.

It's about time I had another go. And yes, I'll probably do the full North-West Passage event next year.


----------



## Scoosh (1 Oct 2012)

Baggy said:


> ...and coupled with injury started out last year's "season" with fairly low confidence in both my physical and mental abilities in comparison to the past, but now have a bit more confidence to push myself again.


This is something with which I really struggled this year - lack of confidence. 

Need to do more regular, whatever-the-weather riding this coming year (audax or calendar) to regain that confidence and fitness.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2012)

DCLane said:


> It's about time I had another go. And yes, I'll probably do the full North-West Passage event next year.


If you would like to avoid some of the long main road sections, you could consider my NWP alternative route which I did in 2007.


----------



## Ian H (2 Oct 2012)

I've published my events for next year. Included is a new 600 from Leighton Buzzard to Exeter and back. 13th July, if you're interested.


----------



## DCLane (2 Oct 2012)

Thanks @ColinJ. You never know - you _may_ be fit enough by then to tackle it as well.

The route will depend on the weather so I'll get both set up and downloaded.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2012)

DCLane said:


> Thanks @ColinJ. You never know - you _may_ be fit enough by then to tackle it as well.
> 
> The route will depend on the weather so I'll get both set up and downloaded.


That's a first for me - I got a 'mentioned' alert after you did the 'at'ColinJ! I didn't know that the forum software did that.

I don't think there is any way that I am going to be well & fit enough to do a 200 in February 2013! I'm still hoping that I might be able to do my annual 'slowish seaside century' forum ride at the end of March but recovery from my illness will have to speed up to enable me to get back on my bike sooner rather than later - 6 weeks or so of treatment and I've only just managed to cope with a 300 metre walk!

I've been told that a lot of my older routes on Bikely play up when loaded onto GPSs, probably because of the sheer number of waypoints. It would be probably be best to download the GPX file and simplify the route to suit.

I've started doing my more recent files as 'tracks' rather than 'routes' which use trackpoints rather than waypoints, and I keep the number down to what my Garmin Etrex can handle in one file.


----------



## ACS (2 Oct 2012)

To introduce at least one new rider to the joys of long distance riding.


----------



## Ian H (2 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> T
> 
> ...I've started doing my more recent files as 'tracks' rather than 'routes' which use trackpoints rather than waypoints, and I keep the number down to what my Garmin Etrex can handle in one file.


I do that, and divide longer routes into several tracks. But 500 points will give a usable track up to around 200km. Lots of really good info about gps use and abuse here; http://www.aukadia.net/gps/


----------



## Trickedem (2 Oct 2012)

I am planning on doing LEL, so will do an SR, but not sure what events yet. Thanks for the tip about the season starting in Oct. I also want to do a RRTY. Hopefully I will meet some of you on my rides.


----------



## Nuncio (3 Oct 2012)

Banjo said:


> I only have one definite goal in the 2012/2013 Audax year whiuch is to complete a 200 in October which will be the final month of my RRTY attempt. My only other plan is to definitely not do a 200 in November so as to break the chain. (If I do do a 200 in November I wont hand the brevet in so it wont be counted.)
> .


 
Very sensible Graham. All the best with #12. My one and only RRTY could have been dashed when my tyre split on #11, the Gower Getter, but I'd taken the precaution of picking someone with a spare to ride with.

My plans for next year are SR number 7, to include LEL.


----------



## Banjo (3 Oct 2012)

Nuncio said:


> Very sensible Graham. All the best with #12. My one and only RRTY could have been dashed when my tyre split on #11, the Gower Getter, but I'd taken the precaution of picking someone with a spare to ride with.
> 
> My plans for next year are SR number 7, to include LEL.


 
Thanks for that will take a spare tyre and several tubes on this one. Work is limiting my available days off so will probably have to register a last minute DIY entry when I know I have 24 hours off.Will reride a route I allready used so I know it will stand up tto validation.

I did LEL last week. Llantwit Major - Ewenny -Llantwit Major 

Good Luck on the SR and LEL.Both are way beyond my ability .


----------



## asterix (3 Oct 2012)

Having cycled far too little in 2011 and done little better in 2012 I am determined to have an active winter. 

As a first step I gate-crashed a local club's Sunday run, me on my 1980's tourer, them on their carbon and Ti. Friendly bunch. Although generally fit through hard building work, that doesn't translate into sufficient cycling fitness. Still I managed to stay the course well beyond Pocklington and took a turn at the front into a quite fresh headwind before thanking them for the company and dropping off the back before I spoiled things. I went on into the Wolds for a bit then found my way back via Wilberfoss, Wheldrake and Fulford. 

So, definitely need more outings as I'd love to have a go at the Raid Alpine next year. Literally a mountain to climb!


----------



## JoeyB (3 Oct 2012)

I have just joined Audax UK. Now to get my head around everything!


----------



## ACS (3 Oct 2012)

My target for 2013 is to win a bridie having sucessfully completed the Snow Roads 300km.

I have the Tour of East Lothian and the Deeside Loop penciled in a warm up events at present.

No doubt I will not be able to resist other challenges.


----------



## Turning Worm (3 Oct 2012)

I will be entering plenty of audaxes next year but my definate New Year Resolution is The Kidderminster Killer next August. A fine and dandy albeit tough classic audax event. The Snow Roads is a maybe.


----------



## Ian H (3 Oct 2012)

You're allowed to start with just 200s. But then...


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Oct 2012)

As a newbie I'm hoping to start my first ever one earlyish next year, but need to get some more miles in first! Had some great advice from experienced audaxers on my thread but any other advice/tips always welcome! :-)


----------



## Telemark (5 Oct 2012)

Noodley said:


> Anyone got round to making any 2013 plans yet?
> 
> After a few years of "retirement" I have decided to give it another go, so have entered a few events, just to make sure I go out and ride over winter and have something to focus on.


 
Have you invested in new lights yet?  The Lupine from your retirement sale is going strong, wouldn't do without it any more ...

T


----------



## Noodley (6 Oct 2012)

Telemark said:


> Have you invested in new lights yet?  The Lupine from your retirement sale is going strong, wouldn't do without it any more ...
> 
> T


 
I have, but nothing as good as the Lupine, glad to hear it's still going well.


----------



## Ian H (6 Oct 2012)

It anyone wants an early start to their season, a friend and I are test riding my new 600 sometime in November.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (7 Oct 2012)

I want to do an audax. Just one. Because even one ride will be one more than what I achieved this year 

I'm keeping my eye on the Triple H from Petworth on November 25th as it sounds like a nice one to break me in and I'll decide nearer the time. Has anyone done this ride and able to give me any tips or advice?


----------



## PpPete (10 Oct 2012)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> I want to do an audax. Just one. Because even one ride will be one more than what I achieved this year
> 
> I'm keeping my eye on the Triple H from Petworth on November 25th as it sounds like a nice one to break me in and I'll decide nearer the time. Has anyone done this ride and able to give me any tips or advice?


 
Dave Hudson's rides are always great.... but whilst he often recycles the names of events, he usually introduces variations to the routes, so it's always worth returning to ride again. 
Be aware that he does enjoy putting in little surprises....so even though the total amount of climbing is only 660mtrs he might just have found some little lane with a 20% gradient in it. No shame in walking those!

Can't decide whether to ECE this one or drive over and do the 200.


----------



## BrumJim (10 Oct 2012)

Turning Worm said:


> I will be entering plenty of audaxes next year but my definate New Year Resolution is The Kidderminster Killer next August. A fine and dandy albeit tough classic audax event. The Snow Roads is a maybe.


 
Did that this year. It is the toughest thing that I have ever physically done. Well worth it for some stunning views, fantastic high speed long descents (although many of the downhill bits are too narrow to get any decent speed), great stops and a sense of achievement. However DON'T underestimate it. I've not walked up a hill since before I was a teenager, but walked up two of them on this, and a further one on the way home.


----------



## martint235 (10 Oct 2012)

2012 plans were to do an SR and Grimpeur du Sud. Result: I didn't ride a single audax.

So based on that plans for 2013 are: ride LEL, give up audaxing.


----------



## fimm (10 Oct 2012)

I want to do the Snow Roads. Don't ask me why, just do.
I did my first Audax (Three Glens Explorer) a couple of weekends ago, and had a great time. That was 160km, and is the furthest I'd cycled this year, but I'd done a couple of longer rides in 2011. I know I should do at least a couple of 200s before trying a very hilly 300, (and lots of hills). Any tips for training, and rides that are easily accessible by public transport from Edinburgh?


----------



## ACS (10 Oct 2012)

fimm said:


> I want to do the Snow Roads. Don't ask me why, just do.
> I did my first Audax (Three Glens Explorer) a couple of weekends ago, and had a great time. That was 160km, and is the furthest I'd cycled this year, but I'd done a couple of longer rides in 2011. I know I should do at least a couple of 200s before trying a very hilly 300, (and lots of hills). Any tips for training, and rides that are easily accessible by public transport from Edinburgh?


 

Can recommend the Deeside Loop on the Sun 5th May 13 out of Forfar. Could be also called the 'Sleet Roads' as it covers some of the SN route.

The Hell Tour of East Lothian is a great early season 100km challange departing from Musselburgh on 17 Feb. Enjoy the view from the top of a snow covered Redstone Rigg.<LOL>


----------



## Noodley (10 Oct 2012)

The Forth and Tay 200 from Dalmeny on Sunday 10th March 2013.

Davie is also running a 150k event to Amulree the day before the Deeside Loop (the route of which has been altered this year to miss out Stracathro hospital) but it does not appear under "scotland" on the auk calendar - but does appear if you look under "north". The auk calendar has some mighty strange idea of where places are in the UK!! Yorkshire (or at least some of it) and Northumberland appear to be in Scotland according to auk calendar...


----------



## Ian H (10 Oct 2012)

Ian H said:


> It anyone wants an early start to their season, a friend and I are test riding my new 600 sometime in November.


Update: more people are joining the ride. Best get in quick.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (10 Oct 2012)

After getting my first Randonneur 1000 this year, and my first 300km, I,m just looking to carry that on again. A Brevet 2000 as well this year so a Brevet 3 & 4000 could both be on the cards.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (11 Oct 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Did that this year. It is the toughest thing that I have ever physically done. Well worth it for some stunning views, fantastic high speed long descents (although many of the downhill bits are too narrow to get any decent speed), great stops and a sense of achievement. However DON'T underestimate it. I've not walked up a hill since before I was a teenager, but walked up two of them on this, and a further one on the way home.


 
I don't entirely recall you walking when you dismounted you bicycle at the end of the KK either!

You are right, it is not to be underestimated. However, anyone wishing to add this to their list of things to do in 2013 will be more than welcome. 

http://www.beaconrcc.org.uk/audax/killerclee/kidderminster_killer.html


----------



## fimm (11 Oct 2012)

Actually that's a point, I could potentially combine a long weekend visiting my parents north of Newcastle with something in that area. I'll have to have another look at the AUK website with that in mind. (I'm contemplating spending a weekend cycling there and back, at roughly 100 miles each way...)

The Forth and Tay 200 looks like it is going on the list, thank you.


----------



## Tynan (11 Oct 2012)

Lazy plans to do LEL now progressed to mentioned to two other chaps that have made interested noises so lots to do

I generally do the SEG75, and rode there and back last year, Start of Summer ride from Stevenage, and to and fro last year

And something long I suppose, an SR would be a good idea I suppose, National 400 has been mentioned

Easy this planning init


----------



## yello (12 Oct 2012)

No plans as I've not seen the (French) calendar as yet. But, in truth, I don't expect there to be anything organised (over 100km) within a sensible distance of me. I'm envious of you folks. I miss the UK audax scene.

I've a notion to ride LEL next year, and would like to prepare well for that, so I'll probably have to do an unofficial, undocumented DIY SR series on me todd.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (12 Oct 2012)

I keep meaning to pop down to Wessex and ride one Ian Hamilton's events. Like PpPete, the National 400 has its attractions.


----------



## Ian H (12 Oct 2012)

Philip Whiteman said:


> I keep meaning to pop down to Wessex and ride one Ian Hamilton's events...


Is that a notional generic organiser of hilly events?
(Shawn Shaw runs Wessex events; Ian Hennessey runs Exeter Wheelers' events; John Hamilton runs hilly Welsh events)


----------



## Philip Whiteman (12 Oct 2012)

Ian H said:


> Is that a notional generic organiser of hilly events?
> (Shawn Shaw runs Wessex events; Ian Hennessey runs Exeter Wheelers' events; John Hamilton runs hilly Welsh events)


 

I think it is the hills merging hilly organisers into one. I meant yourself.


----------



## vernon (14 Oct 2012)

vernon said:


> New season's ambitions:
> 
> 5AAA points
> 5 x 200km rides
> ...


 
Already done 40% of 500km Brevet award, 20% of 1000km Brevet awardand 10% of 2000km Brevet award.

Should have the 500km Brevet award by mid November.


----------



## vorsprung (15 Oct 2012)

Philip Whiteman said:


> I think it is the hills merging hilly organisers into one. I meant yourself.


 
That's a bit rich coming from someone helping to organise the Kiddy Killer


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Oct 2012)

In August, I signed up for the ACE250: http://www.alpineclassic.com.au/images/stories/maps/audax alpine classic roadmap.pdf. In the above PDF, the 250km route is from Bright and counterclockwise around the looping part of the route map, so covers Mt Hotham, Falls Creek and Tawonga Gap. It has approx. 4600m of climbing.
If I survive it , I'll let you all know how it went. Don't know about the rest of the year, but it will most likely be similar to this year, i.e. long km and lots of hills and mountains.


----------



## Noodley (22 Oct 2012)

I have just spotted a 300 event from Portmahomack near the end of June, that'll be getting added to the list.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (22 Oct 2012)

I've just got myself a shiny new Audax UK membership which means I now need to get my money's worth next year. I'm definitely starting with the one on the 25th November as I've someone to do it with and plan the rest from there, providing I'm no dead by the 26th November.


----------



## martint235 (23 Oct 2012)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> I've just got myself a shiny new Audax UK membership which means I now need to get my money's worth next year. I'm definitely starting with the one on the 25th November as I've someone to do it with and plan the rest from there, providing I'm no dead by the 26th November.


 Nah you don't. Do what I did last year. Sit on the sofa and read the magazine.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (23 Oct 2012)

Is that the equivalent of getting fit purely by having a gym membership but not actually using it?


----------



## mcshroom (23 Oct 2012)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> Is that the equivalent of getting fit purely by having a gym membership but not actually using it?



Exactly


----------



## mcshroom (23 Oct 2012)

I haven't decided yet. My heart wants to have a go at LEL, my head is telling me I'm stupid.

I've so far got a group perm in December (Two Battles) and a 200 in March (When I'm 64) on my list, but I'll be adding more soon


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Oct 2012)

Not strictly 2013, but I have entered an Audax in November  Eureka 210km! http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/12-609/


----------



## Ian H (24 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Not strictly 2013, but I have entered an Audax in November  Eureka 210km! http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/12-609/


You'll get your points allocated in the 2012/13 season.


----------



## Ian H (24 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Not strictly 2013, but I have entered an Audax in November  Eureka 210km! http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/12-609/


I shall, I hope, be more than halfway round a 600 when you start.


----------



## wormo (24 Oct 2012)

I'm doing the Safari. 160k


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Oct 2012)

Ian H said:


> You'll get your points allocated in the 2012/13 season.


 
I have zero interest in point's, this is just for a bit of fun, a day out with club mates, audax is not my bag really.


----------



## Spartak (31 Oct 2012)

Barrys Ball Buster 200km in March.
Apparently the cakes are rather good !


----------



## Banjo (31 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> I have zero interest in point's, this is just for a bit of fun, a day out with club mates, audax is not my bag really.


 
I notice its sold out so must be popular.

If your not a regular Audaxer you may not realize that the Eureka is one of the few Audaxes that still require you to have mudguards.


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Nov 2012)

martint235 said:


> Nah you don't. Do what I did last year. Sit on the sofa and read the magazine.


 

Ha ha ha! Pmsl!!!


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Nov 2012)

Banjo said:


> I notice its sold out so must be popular.
> 
> If your not a regular Audaxer you may not realize that the Eureka is one of the few Audaxes that still require you to have mudguards.


 
Thanks for the heads up, I have SKS Raceblade long's fitted, these give full coverage.

I only just realised that this audax is this weekend, oop's! Need a new set of cleats and brake blocks ordering and fitting before Sunday!

There will be about 10 of us from the club doing it, should be a good day out.

Anyone on here doing this one?


----------



## Ian H (7 Nov 2012)

I shall be there in spirit.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (7 Nov 2012)

My 2013 plans, having learnt of someone attempting to gain the Club's Audax Trophy from myself, my objectives are not to loose it! I am starting spit venom and gaining an obsessiveness beyond rational comprehension.


----------



## sep1988 (7 Nov 2012)

Booked in for first Audax early December - 50k. Looking forward to it but will be looking to do the 100k + rides in 2013. Something to work towards over the winter.


----------



## Falwheeler (7 Nov 2012)

sep1988 said:


> Booked in for first Audax early December - 50k. Looking forward to it but will be looking to do the 100k + rides in 2013. Something to work towards over the winter.


Is that the Ed's Mince Pie and Mulled Wine ride, if so I'll see you there. As for next years 100km ride, you should have a look at the Cornish 100 organised by my club, Falmouth Wheelers, worth entering just for the food after


----------



## mcshroom (7 Nov 2012)

I'm booked on a group perm on 1st December from Tamworth.


----------



## sep1988 (8 Nov 2012)

Falwheeler said:


> Is that the Ed's Mince Pie and Mulled Wine ride, if so I'll see you there. As for next years 100km ride, you should have a look at the Cornish 100 organised by my club, Falmouth Wheelers, worth entering just for the food after


 
Hello Falwheeler. Yes thats the mince pie and mulled wine ride, apparently a very nice one ! I am also a member of Falmouth Wheelers... we may have already met !


----------



## Falwheeler (8 Nov 2012)

sep1988 said:


> Hello Falwheeler. Yes thats the mince pie and mulled wine ride, apparently a very nice one ! I am also a member of Falmouth Wheelers... we may have already met !


We must have met, I'm Robert (Swallow)


----------



## sep1988 (8 Nov 2012)

Yes I beleive we have. Im Sarah


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Nov 2012)

Eureka Audax done, 150 mile all in inc riding to the start and home. TBH, not all that tired, back is aching a bit though!


----------



## User482 (14 Nov 2012)

Spartak said:


> Barrys Ball Buster 200km in March.
> Apparently the cakes are rather good !


I did it this year. Brilliant route, brilliant cake.


----------



## Dave Crampton (15 Nov 2012)

I've got 2 200's under my belt. I've entered the Snow Roads and will be entering the Berwick & Beatock 400 from Dalmeny and the 600 Deeside Lass also from Dalmeny.


----------



## Ian H (15 Nov 2012)

I haven't done a 200 since April 2011.


----------



## trio25 (16 Nov 2012)

First Audax of the year entered, The Winter Solstice, hopefully I won't wake up to snow this year.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2012)

trio25 said:


> First Audax of the year entered, The Winter Solstice, hopefully I won't wake up to snow this year.


I was set to ride the Winter Solstice in December 2006 but a bad cold put paid to that. However, I did ride 200s in every other month from Aug 2006 to Mar 2007 and that did wonders for my fitness. Just a pity that I let 6 consecutive crappy summers sabotage it ...  

PS Nice to see you are posting here again, trio!


----------



## Eribiste (16 Jan 2013)

I've put my name down for the BRCC Cotswold Outing, clockwise version 23rd June. Anybody else having a bash at this?


----------



## vernon (16 Jan 2013)

vernon said:


> New season's ambitions:
> 
> 5AAA points
> 5 x 200km rides
> ...


 
500km Brevet award achieved - 5 x 100km rides done


----------



## Ian H (16 Jan 2013)

Loads of entries coming in for my events. Must be the LEL effect.


----------



## fimm (5 Feb 2013)

I'm in the Snow Roads and the Forth and Tay Audax.


----------



## Turning Worm (6 Feb 2013)

Eribiste said:


> I've put my name down for the BRCC Cotswold Outing, clockwise version 23rd June. Anybody else having a bash at this?


 
Good choice. Another BRCC event well worth a try is From Clee to Heaven and Kidderminster Killer held in August. Both are picturesque and hilly but the Killer is simply audacious.

As for my events:

Cheltenham Flyer
Snow Roads
Three Coasts
LEL
... amongst others.


----------



## Noodley (8 Feb 2013)

I'll see the Snow Roaders at the Braemar control, riding it the day before so I can help out.

I'd better get my finger out, only ridden 42 miles so far this year!!


----------



## Waspie (14 Feb 2013)

Tour of East Lothian this Sunday and More Passes than Mastermind in April.


----------



## glasgowjim (14 Feb 2013)

Hopefully my 2nd SR series, starting proper with an Easter Arrow 400km.


----------



## eck (14 Feb 2013)

glasgowjim said:


> Hopefully my 2nd SR series, starting proper with an Easter Arrow 400km.


Glasgow Jim, are you at liberty to divulge your team's name? So that our team of five well-seasoned audaxers doesn't get taken for a bunch of west-coasters/weegies, we are Easter Ecosse!


----------



## glasgowjim (14 Feb 2013)

eck said:


> Glasgow Jim, are you at liberty to divulge your team's name? So that our team of five well-seasoned audaxers doesn't get taken for a bunch of west-coasters/weegies, we are Easter Ecosse!


 
Can't remember the team name, think it's something like West Coast Wonders but i can confirm that our team is made up as follows, A Frankie Boyle look a like From Larbert, A Bellshill man that's been cycling so long he can remember when wheels were square  And a man from Inverclyde who's so fast we'll be loading up his bag with a couple of anvils to slow him down, and me, a novice Audaxer who will bring along west coast wit and expert drafting skills.


----------



## Dave Crampton (15 May 2013)

Update.

New Season Brevet 200, done
DIY 200, done
Forth n Tay 200 Snowed, off.
Port Navigation 200, done
Berwick & Beattock 400, done
Snow Roads 300, to do
Deeside Lass 600, to do

I'll enter a few more 200's and have a 400 DIY planned to Leeds, to visit relatives in the summer.

This is my first year as an Audax member. Last year I entered as a non member and rode ~5 200's & a couple of 100's.

I have upped my cycle commuting to 5 days, from my normal 2-3 days, from April and its beginning to pay off now. My fear was 400 double my longest ride last Saturday, which I was very comfortable doing.

Dave C


----------



## Andrew Br (16 May 2013)

It's probably a bit late for me to be reporting my plans but I'm aiming for RRTY.
So far I've done 8 and it hasn't been easy.
Last ride was the astonishing (from the scenery point of view) "World's End" and the next is "The Hills and Plains of Cheshire".
I've got the rest of the rides mapped out except for August's when I'll probably end up doing a Perm. of the Eureka than I did in November.
RRTY has taken over a lot of my life; I shan't be repeating it.

.


----------



## ACS (16 May 2013)

Steady start to the year due to man flu and the weather. Revised targets: Brevet 2000 and Randonneur 1000

Tour of East Lothian - 100 km 
Deeside Loop - 200km 
Snow Roads 300km to do 
Two Rivers Ride - 130km - As visiting the area I may take a ride out. Depends on how I recover from the Snow Rds.
2x 100 km DiY via GPS - completed (3x 100 km to do)


----------



## fimm (16 May 2013)

Well I entered the Forth and Tay and rather embarassingly my gear cable broke so that was the end of that.
So then I entered the Dave Harris Memorial and that got postponed due to the weather.
So I still haven't done a 200km, though I did do back-to-back 100 milers to go and visit my parents, which came at over 300km over 2 days. Another big ride this weekend, and then the Snow Roads is upon me...


----------



## Nebulous (24 May 2013)

Not done enough work this year - climbed the Suie hill a couple of weeks ago and found it a struggle - and its Snow Roads here I come!

I've changed my gearing last night, put on new tougher tyres and I'm as ready as I'm going to be now. This is the furthest I've gone and the most climbing, both by quite a margin. It isn't going to be pretty and it isn't going to be fast but completion is my only target. At least the forecast looks very good, fairly warm and very little wind, which is the best we can hope for. Lecht snowgates were closed yesterday morning!


----------



## fimm (24 May 2013)

Nebulous, come and say hello - I'm female (I don't think there will be many women?) and have a yellow and black Giant road bike with a rather battered Carridice held up with bungee cords... I also expect to be very slow...


----------



## Nebulous (24 May 2013)

I certainly will fimm. I'm on a red specialized allez, red and black helmet. I'm looking forward to it now in a strange sort of way!

James


----------



## edindave (24 May 2013)

Nebulous said:


> This is the furthest I've gone and the most climbing, both by quite a margin. It isn't going to be pretty and it isn't going to be fast but completion is my only target.


 
This sounds slightly too familiar 

I'm heading up to stay in the hall this evening. The forecast looks pretty good. I'll be on a full carbon Scott (red/black). I don't have an alternative road bike unless I use the Fixed/SS  

Look forward to meeting a few more CC-ers 

Cheers, Dave


----------



## ACS (24 May 2013)

fimm said:


> Nebulous, come and say hello - I'm female (I don't think there will be many women?) and have a yellow and black Giant road bike with a rather battered Carridice held up with bungee cords...I also expect to be very slow...





Nebulous said:


> I certainly will fimm. I'm on a red specialized allez, red and black helmet. I'm looking forward to it now in a strange sort of way!
> 
> James





edindave said:


> This sounds slightly too familiar
> 
> I'm heading up to stay in the hall this evening. The forecast looks pretty good. I'll be on a full carbon Scott (red/black). I don't have an alternative road bike unless I use the Fixed/SS
> 
> ...


Hi All

I'm also expecting to on the road for longer than most;
Spa Audax, Carridace Barley in green and a white Bell helmet and Audax Ecosse top.

Remember your sun protection 

Andy


----------



## Waspie (24 May 2013)

Good luck for the Snow Roads everyone. Looks like you've got a belter of a day for it.


----------



## glasgowjim (24 May 2013)

Another one that'll be there, second year in row for me, Van Nicholas Yukon, Audax Ecosse top and Assos cap-although that probably describes half the field


----------



## Noodley (24 May 2013)

I'll be at the hall tonight for a blether, and am helping out in the morning before the depart, and will see you all again at the Braemar control where I shall be helping dish out beans on toast, soup and donuts, and pointing you all in the right direction to help yourself to DIY sandwiches and tea/coffee. 

Just look out for a miserable looking nobber.


----------



## fimm (27 May 2013)

Well, I met Noodley (thank you for the baked beans), glasgowjim (thank you for the excellent advice), edindave and Nebulous. I don't recall ACS, I'm sorry. I met lots of other friendly people too. Audaxers are a friendly bunch. 

300km is a long way. Who knew? I have the world's worst comedy sunburn - very bad panda eyes and one cheek is more burned than the other one. It doesn't look quite as odd as it did, thankfully.


----------



## Dave Crampton (30 May 2013)

I had fun on the Snow Roads. Met a few folk I knew and a few I didn't. I got round in a time I was happy with and didn't need lights after all 

Next up is the local 600. I'll be cycling from, to, from & to home which will be handy for sleeping, showers and food etc. I'll have a good excuse to get back out too as I'm putting up a few mates. 

Other plans for this year are a few more 200's and other audaxes I can get to.

Dave C


----------



## Andrew Br (14 Jul 2013)

Another day, another audax.
This time it's Round the West Riding.
It's very hilly and I'm riding up to the start at Denshaw as well.

.


----------



## Ian H (14 Jul 2013)

I handed out the cards for the Buzzard 600 yesterday morning. 16 started and, as far as I know, 13 are still riding.


----------



## martint235 (15 Jul 2013)

I am now in a position to categorically state my audax plans for 2013: Ride LEL; Sleep.


----------



## Andrew Br (15 Jul 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> Another day, another audax.
> This time it's Round the West Riding.
> It's very hilly and I'm riding up to the start at Denshaw as well.
> 
> .


 
That didn't go well; I packed at Mount Tabor, about 23km from the finish.
I'd started getting cramp on every climb and I'd walked a couple of hills but I didn't fancy getting stranded in a deep valley with no 'phone reception and no (easy) way of getting out.
If I'd known the topography better I might have tried to press on to the finish but, with what I knew at the time, it was the correct decision.
RRTY has suffered a setback.

.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (16 Jul 2013)

YAY!! Completed my first SR at the weekend, thank f**k that's over 

Did the Silly Suffolk 200km in October, Asparagus & Strawberries 400km in May, East & West Coasts 600km in June and finished off with the Hereward The Wake 300km at the (very hot!) weekend.

Hooray! A few more months and I can start all over again


----------



## Andrew Br (8 Sep 2013)

Well, I pulled the RRTY out of the bag with a Perm in July followed by another one in August.
It _just_ (!) leaves a succesful completion of the Two Loops today (why else would I be up this early on a Sunday ?) and I'm done with RRTY and possibly audax for a time.
Unless I make it 13 in a row with a repeat of the Venetian Nights. And the Winter Solstice also has an unusual appeal.........

.


----------



## middleagecyclist (8 Sep 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> Well, I pulled the RRTY out of the bag with a Perm in July followed by another one in August.
> It _just_ (!) leaves a succesful completion of the Two Loops today (why else would I be up this early on a Sunday ?) and I'm done with RRTY and possibly audax for a time.
> Unless I make it 13 in a row with a repeat of the Venetian Nights. And the Winter Solstice also has an unusual appeal.........
> 
> .


Good luck today


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (9 Sep 2013)

Booked to do my first Audax event in October. The season of mists, looking forward to it now.


----------



## Andrew Br (9 Sep 2013)

Thanks MAC.
Mission accomplished and it was a grand day out.

I'm now looking at options for next year; SR would seem the obvious next step but riding 400 or 600km sounds really scary.
Currently, I'm ruling out doing the Venetian Nights (where it all started) but I reserve the right to change my mind.

Good luck Martin; have fun 

.


----------



## middleagecyclist (9 Sep 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> Thanks MAC.
> Mission accomplished and it was a grand day out.
> 
> I'm now looking at options for next year; SR would seem the obvious next step but riding 400 or 600km sounds really scary.
> Currently, I'm ruling out doing the Venetian Nights (where it all started) but I reserve the right to change my mind..



I really enjoyed my one and only (so far) 400. Well worth doing when the weather/season is conducive.

I may well be doing Venetian Nights for my October Century/Audax so I might see you there.



Martin Archer said:


> Booked to do my first Audax event in October. The season of mists, looking forward to it now.



Enjoy your first Audax Martin. Might see you on the circuit.


----------

